# arthroscopic excision of cyst



## donsgirl1015 (Jan 26, 2018)

any code for the arthroscopic excision of ganglion cyst of knee?   or am I headed to unlisted-land???    thank you!


----------



## iowagirl77 (Jan 29, 2018)

Was anything else done? If excision of the ganglion was the only procedure, I'd probably go with 29999 compared to 27347. 

Susan


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jan 31, 2018)

If done *arthroscopically*, it would come under the "domain/umbrella/concept" of a *Limited Synovectomy, 29875*.  *27347* would apply to an *Arthrotomy* (open procedure) of the knee to remove a ganglion cyst.

I hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

